
Microsoft betrays the trust of customers and partners in the name of progress - iProject
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/microsoft-betrays-the-trust-of-customers-and-partners-in-the-name-of-progress/2012/06/22/gJQAojz4uV_story.html
======
quesera
Real title: "Why Microsoft is for once the cool kid in the technology world"

Submitter's title: "Microsoft betrays the trust of customers and partners in
the name of progress"

Submitter's name: iProject

I smell an agenda. Flagged for blatant violation of posting guidelines, and
general poor taste.

~~~
iProject
Actually, "Microsoft betrays" was the _subtitle_ of the original page, with
"Why Microsoft is for once the cool kid in the technology world" as the
_title_.

But when I use the HN script for posting, the script pulls from the <title>
info of the page... which is "Microsoft betrays the trust of customers and
partners in the name of progress"

By posting it at HN I was not _endorsing_ the headline's opinion - but
interested in what an HN dialogue had to say about whether or not Microsoft
actions constituted a "betrayal of trust:

~~~
quesera
That's a fair rejoinder, and I apologize for attributing an agenda to your
actions. I can't check the article for that subtitle now, apparently WaPo only
lets me look once before putting the article behind a login wall.

But your posting tech is broken. There are lots of reasons to dislike auto-
post-to-HN scriptlets. This is one.

WaPo's editorial style is also broken, if they will argue with themselves in
title and subtitle.

~~~
smacktoward
Actually I don't think WaPo really has anything to do with this piece. It's
credited to VentureBeat.com rather than a Post reporter. It looks like they're
just syndicating an article that originally ran here:

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/22/microsoft-betrays-the-
trus...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/22/microsoft-betrays-the-trust-of-its-
customers-and-partners/)

VentureBeat's headline for the piece is "Microsoft betrays the trust of
customers and partners in the name of progress". So the more pointed headline
that the article was submitted under is the original one, written by
VentureBeat; the Post then changed the title to the softer "Why Microsoft is
for once the cool kid in the technology world" before running the syndicated
article. The Post's CMS must have kept the original headline to use in the
TITLE element, permalink, etc.

~~~
quesera
The WaPo syndicating VentureBeat is like HBO carrying Topeka public access.

Whatever have we wrought?

No offense to Kansas. Their public access channels are probably awesome.

